
BlackBerry postpones launch of BBM for iOS and Android - shawndumas
http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/21/4756906/blackberry-postpones-launch-of-bbm-for-ios-and-android
======
stephengillie
I wonder if it was an engineering issue that caused this "rollback", or if it
was a management/political issue.

Is there something about the iOS version (or about iOS development in general)
that prevents them from disabling that version, while they disable the Android
version?

